# Good deal on this F350 7.3 PSD with plow?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey guys-

Looking for another plow truck and ran across this :

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/4810199256.html

Took a look at it- has 295K miles on it- frame has some rust and a bit of scaling but looks solid- some brake lines replaced recently, but needs the following:

1) Engine leaks oil- doesn't look like it's the pan- seems to be coming from higher on the engine?

2) The overflow tank for coolant waas BONE DRY before we started it up, so I can only assume the truck has a leaky water pump or crack in the radiator?

3) Transmission cooler is leaking.

4) Brake booster looks like it's weeping some fluid also.

5) One brake sounds like it's hung- can hear the "whirring" when driving.

6) Transfer case seems to be shifting into 4wd okay, but no dash indicator comes on (lever on the floor)- should something come on the dash? Should I "feel" it engage like on my GMC's?

7) Plow needs work- comes up okay but struggles to go side to side- guess it needs a pump rebuild?

I have him at $3,900- good deal? Kind of a gamble IMO because the tuck hasn't really been on the road in over a year (he used it as a lot truck last winter and it sat all summer).

Thoughts? I need it be be somewhat reliable- don't mind wrenching on it a little for simple things but not looking to have to pull the motor for any repairs, etc.

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Id be worried about the boned dry coolant overflow tank. The engine oil could be an easy fix if its up top.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

snowish10;1905053 said:


> Id be worried about the boned dry coolant overflow tank. The engine oil could be an easy fix if its up top.


Yeah I had the same concern- there was NOTHING in it...


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

for 3900 id buy it without thinking twice. those 7.3's bring usually bring a lot more in worse shape at least around me. very easy trucks to fix and don't cost much to own. parts are easily available inexpensive compared to newer diesel trucks. that flatbed and plow alone make the deal worth itThumbs Up


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

If there's nothing major wrong with the motor, it's worth more than $3,900 any day of the week. And as long as you can fix most of the things on your list yourself, you'll do just fine.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

3900 is a great deal. Buy it. I bought one very similar for 3800 no plow, bed was rotted. 180k. Leaked oil too, was the oil cooler that was rotted. Also a o-ring in the hpop I believe goes which isn't a bad job. I ended up selling mine for $12000.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

mkwl;1905048 said:


> Hey guys-
> 
> Looking for another plow truck and ran across this :
> 
> ...


check on the back of the exhaust manifolds to see if the bolts are left on 7-8 cylinders, your looking for high EGT's. The oil leak is most likely the turbo seal, very common. Use good oil 5-40 rotella is great, use ford filters Thumbs Up


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Any estimates on what I could be looking at to have a shop repair these things? I'm somewhat mechanically inclined but don't have a shop to work in right now...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What engine work was done to it and are you sure it is a 7.3. 2003's came with both 7.3 and 6.0. 

Yes there should be indicator on dash for 4x4. Slide pins on calipers do tend to seize, ask me how I know. Thumbs Up Plow angle could be from low fluid or packing nuts on rams, among other things. 295k on a 4r100 is really getting to the end of its life if it hasn't already been rebuilt. There are oil plugs on the back side of the engine that I have seen leak or could be the rear main seal. 


To have a dealer fix everything would cost a small fortune.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Would need to know exactly what the issues are.... The bone dry coolant tank really wouldn't concern me until I filled it and watched it go to nothing...

As for the oil leak the pan is lowest part of the motor so all your oil leaks usually flow down there. I have seen valve covers leak down into the crossmember and the pan. Another could be turbo seals as mentioned. Nothing all that hard. 

Honestly as long as you have a warm place to work on these trucks there isn't much you can't do by yourself. Everything is well documented on the interwebs. Most things are a snap. 

Buy it for 3900 and get it home and dive into it. That's atleast a 7000 truck around here all day long in that shape and that year.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

kimber750;1905454 said:


> What engine work was done to it and are you sure it is a 7.3. 2003's came with both 7.3 and 6.0.


It's a 7.3 going by the door badges and the where the redline starts on the tach.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750;1905454 said:


> What engine work was done to it and are you sure it is a 7.3. 2003's came with both 7.3 and 6.0. .


Has to be a 7.3, a 6.0 couldn't make it to 295k. Lol


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I would figure out where the coolant is going before I bought it. Looks like a good deal tho.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I think its a good deal but I would be expecting a lot of little things to cause you problems. Which is fine if you are able to work on it. Dealers are going to bend you over doing the work.


----------



## pythons37 (Dec 16, 2014)

Buy it and take it to this guy, to get it running right. If you are going to plow with it, you need it ready.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

pythons37;1905712 said:


> Buy it and take it to this guy, to get it running right. If you are going to plow with it, you need it ready.


bill the powerstroke help dude is a hack, and his only reason for life is to promote unneeded work being done at his shop.
most of the stuff he swears as "gospel" for the ford powerstroke is BS.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

pythons37;1905712 said:


> Buy it and take it to this guy, to get it running right. If you are going to plow with it, you need it ready.


Take it to him if you want more problems then it's already got. The video's are good if you don't know any different, once you start picking up on things you realize how much bs there is.


----------



## pythons37 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry. I meant him as an example. You know, like a metaphor. Someone who can identify and repair the problems quickly, so the truck can be operative as soon as possible.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Mark Oomkes;1905598 said:


> Has to be a 7.3, a 6.0 couldn't make it to 295k. Lol


 Now that's funny


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

mkwl;1905048 said:


> Hey guys-
> 
> Looking for another plow truck and ran across this :
> 
> ...


Run away! Take that $3900 and go buy a leftover 14. Zero interest and 10k off msrp at least...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1910218 said:


> Run away! Take that $3900 and go buy a leftover 14. Zero interest and 10k off msrp at least...


And there it is..........your typical post in every thread that is about buying used or switching to older trucks. 
Thanks for not disappointing myself and a few other PS members.:waving:


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

In this case, it is the best advice the man can get. The truck he is asking about is a money sucking black hole. He will have 8 grand in it, and be the proud owner of a 4k truck.


----------

